# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Սիլվա Հակոբյանի՝ մայրիկիս աշխատանքները:

## AniwaR

Բարև բոլորին: Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի քիչ տատանվում էի՝ բացել նման թեմա, թե ոչ:  :Blush:  Վախենում էի՝ մարդիկ կմտածեին, թե ինքն իրեն է գովազդում (ավելի ճիշտ՝ իրա մամային), ու ճիշտն ասած՝ դա էլ անում եմ :LOL: , ինչևէ, կուզենայի, որ ակումբցիներն էլ տեսնեին ու իրենց կարծիքը հայտնեին ներկայացվելիք աշխատանքների մասին:

Մամաս մասնագիտությամբ ճարտարապետ է, բայց այժմ չի աշխատում: Նկարել է դեռ դպրոցական տարիներից, բայց այժմ իրեն համարում է սկսնակ՝ մանավանդ տեխնիկայի հարցում: Բանն այն է, որ 88-ի երկրաշարժի հետևանքով ընկավ նաև իր նկարելու որակը (չնայած ինքս, դրանք հիշելով, համաձայն չեմ մի տեսակ), և այժմ նոր թափով սկսել է զբաղվել, տեխնիկայի վերաբերյալ գրքեր է կարդում, սովորում: Մի խոսքով... Շատ գլուխ չտանեմ:  :Smile:  Կաշխատեմ պարբերաբար տեղադրել՝ կամ սորտավորելով՝ ըստ օգտագործված նյութի, ոճի կամ էլ առանց դրա...  :Smile: 

Շատ ուրախ կլինենք լսել կարծիքներ, քննադատություն, խորհուրդներ՝ և՛ նկարչությունից գիտակ մարդկանցից, և՛, առավել ևս, պարզապես արվեստասերներից ու ոչ միայն:

Հ.գ. Իմ մայրիկը հայկական փոփ երգչուհին ՉԷ: :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.06.2010), ars83 (21.05.2010), kyahi (21.05.2010), Meme (21.05.2010), Yellow Raven (21.05.2010), Yevuk (22.05.2010), Դատարկություն (21.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (21.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.05.2010), Հայուհի (21.05.2010), Միքո (21.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Լավ, բացումը մի քիչ էգոիստական է. առաջինն իմ դիմանկարն է :Jpit:  (ափսոս տեղափոխվելուց վնասվել է): Վերջին աշխատանքներից են: Առաջին երկուսը՝ յուղաներկ, կտավ, 3-րդ և 4-րդը՝ ջրաներկ:









Բոլոր դեպքերում ներողություն եմ խնդրում լուսանկարման վատ որակի համար:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.05.2010), Agni (22.05.2010), Askalaf (23.05.2010), Chuk (21.05.2010), Farfalla (22.05.2010), kyahi (21.05.2010), Norton (22.05.2010), Rhayader (22.05.2010), Tig (01.06.2010), Yellow Raven (21.05.2010), Yevuk (22.05.2010), Արշակ (22.06.2010), Արևածագ (21.05.2010), Դատարկություն (21.05.2010), Երկնային (23.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.05.2010), Հայուհի (21.05.2010), Մանուլ (22.05.2010), Ուլուանա (22.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2010)

----------


## Meme

> Լավ, բացումը մի քիչ էգոիստական է. առաջինն իմ դիմանկարն է (ափսոս տեղափոխվելուց վնասվել է): Վերջին աշխատանքներից են: Առաջին երկուսը՝ յուղաներկ, կտավ, 3-րդ և 4-րդը՝ ջրաներկ:
> 
> Բոլոր դեպքերում ներողություն եմ խնդրում լուսանկարման վատ որակի համար:




Բարև,գիտես ես մասնագետ չեմ,բայց ինձ շատ դուր եկավ  նկարները,նամանավանդ առաջին երկուսը,իսկ վերջինն էլ ե՞ս դու

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Բարև,գիտես ես մասնագետ չեմ,բայց ինձ շատ դուր եկավ  նկարները,նամանավանդ առաջին երկուսը,իսկ վերջինն էլ ե՞ս դու


Ոչ, միայն առաջինը:  :Smile:  Բայց ասեմ, չի բացառվում, որ բոլոր դիմանկարներում միշտ ինձ ինչ-որ նմանություն գտնեք:  :LOL:  Ես էլ եմ հաճախ նկատում: :Blush:

----------


## Meme

> Ոչ, միայն առաջինը:  Բայց ասեմ, չի բացառվում, որ բոլոր դիմանկարներում միշտ ինձ ինչ-որ նմանություն գտնեք:  Ես էլ եմ հաճախ է նկատում:





Բայց լավա,իհարկե կուրախանաք,որ դուք միշտ լինում եք նկարների մեջ,ուղղակի նոռմալ չկարողացա միտքս ձևակերպել,բայց լավ է,որ արվեստագետ մայրիկ ունեք :Blush:

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

ահհհհհհհհհհհ շաաաաաաատ լավն են, մի քանիսը չէի տեսել, շատ ուրախ եմ Ան ջան, որ թեման բացեցիր, մամադ շատ տաղանդավոր ա ասել եմ ու կասեմ, ես իրա ֆանատն եմ ու երազում եմ հանդիպել նրա հետ, էնպես որ աչքի տակ ունեցիր :Wink:  ու շատ եմ ուզում իրա արվեստանոցում լինեմ :Blush: 
ես ասեմ, որ նկարների մեջ կա շունչ, կյանք ու գույնեեեեեեեեեեեեեեերը :Love:  աչքին շատ հաճելի գույներ են ու գիտես հավեսը որն ա, որ շաբլոն չէ, ինչպես հաճախ կարելի է հանդիպել, ճիշտ է ես նկարչությամբ շատ չեմ զբաղվել, բայց իմ իմացածը ինձ թույլ ա տալիս այս խոսքերը ասել…քո դիմանկարի մասին չխոսեմ, որովհետև ինչ էլ ասեմ քիչ կլինի, իսկապես շատ վարպետորեն է արված: ես օրինակ զարմացա, որ մամադ ինչ-որ նկարչական կրթություն չունի, ախր շատ լավն ա …ափսոս էն աղջիկների նկարները չես դրել, անպայման կդնես, նրանք էլ շատ լավն են…
Գիտես ինչն ա հավես, որ մամայիդ աշխատանքների մեջ ազատությունը մաքսիմալ է ու այն որ նա պահի տակ զգացել է ու արել նկատվում ա …
Բառերը մի պահ սպառվեցին, որովհետև լավը գովաբանելու համար միշտ բառերը քիչ են լինում…
Անհամբերությամբ կսպասեմ նոր նկարների :Love:

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2010), Meme (21.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, կյահի: Դե հատուկ քեզ համար՝ մի քիչ էլ 18+ շարքից.  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.06.2010), Agni (22.05.2010), Askalaf (23.05.2010), Chuk (21.05.2010), cold skin (22.05.2010), Farfalla (22.05.2010), kyahi (21.05.2010), Meme (22.05.2010), Norton (22.05.2010), Rhayader (22.05.2010), Tig (01.06.2010), Yellow Raven (21.05.2010), Yevuk (22.05.2010), Արևածագ (21.05.2010), Դատարկություն (21.05.2010), Երկնային (23.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.05.2010), Մանուլ (22.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2010)

----------


## ars83

_Նկարների առաջին քառյակի վերաբերյալ:_

Շնորհակալություն թեման բացելու և նկարները տեղադրելու համար: Ես մասնագիտությամբ կիլոմետրերով հեռու եմ գեղարվեստից  :Jpit: , դրա համար հազվադեպ եմ մեկնաբանություններ անում, բայց կուզենայի ասել, որ երկրորդ և երրորդ նկարները դուրս եկան: Ճիշտ է, երկրորդում տղամարդու ձեռքն անբնականորեն մեծ է, իսկ երրորդում այնքան էլ պարզ չէ՝ կինը լացում է, թե ծիծաղում, բայց երկուսն էլ շարժուն և խոսուն նկարներ են: Կարծում եմ, որ նպատակ էլ չի դրվել չափերն ու ձևերը ճշտությամբ պատկերել: Երկրորդում նաև նկարի վերին մասի գույները, թերևս, շատ մուգ են, մարդու գլուխը դրանից մի-տեսակ լղոզվում է (նաև՝ կզակի մոտ), երրորդ նկարում, օրինակ, այդպես չէ:

Սա էլ իմ՝ շարքային հանդիսատեսիս տպավորությունը:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ես, հավանաբար, կդադարեմ, կամ շատ ուշ-ուշ կայցելեմ թեման, եթե այստեղ ևս, ինչպես «Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարներում», սկսեն պատասխան գրառումներում մեջբերել նկարները՝ ստիպելով ընթերցողին անընդհատ էջը թերթել: Պարզապես տեղյակ եմ պահում, որ եթե «կորեմ», զարմանալի չլինի:

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2010), Ariadna (22.05.2010), Yellow Raven (21.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> _Նկարների առաջին քառյակի վերաբերյալ:_
> 
> Շնորհակալություն թեման բացելու և նկարները տեղադրելու համար: Ես մասնագիտությամբ կիլոմետրերով հեռու եմ գեղարվեստից , դրա համար հազվադեպ եմ մեկնաբանություններ անում, բայց կուզենայի ասել, որ երկրորդ և երրորդ նկարները դուրս եկան: Ճիշտ է, երկրորդում տղամարդու ձեռքն անբնականորեն մեծ է, իսկ երրորդում այնքան էլ պարզ չէ՝ կինը լացում է, թե ծիծաղում, բայց երկուսն էլ շարժուն և խոսուն նկարներ են: Կարծում եմ, որ նպատակ էլ չի դրվել չափերն ու ձևերը ճշտությամբ պատկերել: Երկրորդում նաև նկարի վերին մասի գույները, թերևս, շատ մուգ են, մարդու գլուխը դրանից մի-տեսակ լղոզվում է (նաև՝ կզակի մոտ), երրորդ նկարում, օրինակ, այդպես չէ:
> 
> Սա էլ իմ՝ շարքային հանդիսատեսիս տպավորությունը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես, հավանաբար, կդադարեմ, կամ շատ ուշ-ուշ կբացեմ թեման, եթե այստեղ ևս, ինչպես «Ֆորումի անդամների լուսանկարներում», սկսեն պատասխան գրառումներում մեջբերել նկարները՝ ստիպելով ընթերցողին անընդհատ էջը թերթել: Պարզապես տեղյակ եմ պահում, որ եթե «կորեմ», զարմանալի չլինի:


Շնորհակալություն: Անհամաչափությունները ճիշտ նկատեցիք: Նմանատիպ ստեղծագործական նկարներում շեշտն ավելի շատ դրվում է շարժման և ոչ թե համաչափությունների վրա: Հետո կտեղադրեմ գծանկարներ, արտանկարներ լուսանկարներից, մարդկանց ֆիգուրաներ, որտեղ արդեն համաչափությունների վրա ուշադրություն դարձված է:

Իսկ գույների առումով պետք է ասեմ, որ լուսանկարներն իրոք չափազանց անհաջող են արված, հատկապես այն ջուր խմող մարդը, նկարն իրականում ամեն անկյան տակ ծուռ է, դրա համար գույները բնականում ինչպես, որ կա, այդպես չեն երևում:  :Sad: 

Հ.գ. Միանում եմ ars83-խնդրանքին, նկարները մի մեջբերեք գրառումներում, եթե առանց դրանց էլ կարելի է մեկնաբանություն անել:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (21.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Հակոբյաաաաաաաաան :Love: 
մամայիդ խնդրի մի քիչ էլ հակառակ սեռի նկարներ նկարի նույն ոճով :Blush: 
հիմա ասեմ, այս նկարների մեջ նորից ու նորից զգացվում ա մամայիդ վրձինի ազատ ու թեթև շունչը, նկարների հետևի պլանը շատ ապստրակտ է, չնայած ինքը ոճն էլ կարելի է էդպես անվանել, գույները ինձ նորից խենթացրեցին :Love:  
հա մի քանի նկար կարելի ա միանգամից նվիրել Բայանդուրին :LOL:  իմ կարծիքով նա այդ նկարներին ավելի լավ կգնահատի ու լավ խոսքեր կասի :Jpit: 
սիրում եմ էլի օրիգինալ մարդկանց ու հատկապես սիրում եմ այդ մարդկանց ստեղծագործություններին նայել :Love:

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> հա մի քանի նկար կարելի ա միանգամից նվիրել Բայանդուրին


Հա, ծիծիկների թեման ծաղկում ա:  :Jpit: ))

----------

kyahi (21.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նկարելու ոճը բավականին նման էր բարեկամներիցս մեկի նկարելու ոճին :Shok:  (Հաստա՞տ մամադա նկարել :Jpit:  )

Առաջին նկարը `դիմանկարդ, շատ լավն էր որպես ուղղակի նկար, բայց որ ինչ-որ պատկերասրահում մի տեղ տեսնեի, չէի գուշակի, որ դու ես նկարում :Wink: 
18+-երից վերջինը շատ դուրս եկավ, մի տեսակ գունային գամման շատ չի, ինչպես մյուս նկարներում ու ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղինա :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Թեմայի վերնագրում ստորակետ կա :Blush:

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Առաջին նկարը `դիմանկարդ, շատ լավն էր որպես ուղղակի նկար, բայց որ ինչ-որ պատկերասրահում մի տեղ տեսնեի, չէի գուշակի, որ դու ես նկարում


Օյ, իսկ ես կասեի՝ շատ-շատ նման է, ավելի նման է ինձ, քան ինքս իրականում կամ: Սա ուղղակի չեմ ասում: Էլի ինձ շատ է նկարել, ու չեմ հավանել, ինձ չեմ տեսել: Բայց էստեղ միանշանակ ես եմ:  :Smile:  Ուղղակի պահի տակ տարբեր եմ լինում, դու ինձ մի անգամ ես տեսել ընդամենը, որը հաստատ ամբողջական պատկերացում կազմելու համար քիչ է, թեկուզ միայն տեսքի առումով, իսկ էստեղ...մմմ... ոնց ասեմ, ընդհանուր ես եմ էլի:  :Blush:

----------

kyahi (21.05.2010), Yellow Raven (21.05.2010), Yevuk (22.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> 18+-երից վերջինը շատ դուրս եկավ, մի տեսակ գունային գամման շատ չի, ինչպես մյուս նկարներում ու ամեն ինչ տեղը տեղինա


Հա, մոռացա նշել. վերջինը ջրաներկ է, մյուսները՝ յուղաներկ: Ջրաներկը միշտ ավելի թեթև, թափանցիկ տպավորություն է թողնում:  :Smile: 

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր մեկնաբանությունների համար:  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (21.05.2010), Yellow Raven (21.05.2010), Yevuk (22.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ ամենաշատը քո դիմանկարը դուր եկավ։  :Love:  Համ որպես նկար է հաջողված, իմ կարծիքով, համ էլ մի տեսակ սեր կա մեջը.  :Smile:  երևի պատահական չի, որ հենց քո նկարն է։ Նկարելիս իր մայրական սերը լավ ներդրել է նկարի մեջ։  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2010), Ariadna (22.05.2010), Yevuk (22.05.2010), Երկնային (23.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Մի քանի տարօրինակ նկար:  ::}: 

Օգտագործված նյութերը դժվարանում եմ կոնկրետ ասել, հիմնականում՝ թուղթ ու մատիտ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (23.05.2010), A.r.p.i. (22.06.2010), Chuk (22.05.2010), Farfalla (22.05.2010), kyahi (22.05.2010), Meme (22.05.2010), Yellow Raven (22.05.2010), Դատարկություն (22.05.2010), Երկնային (23.05.2010), Հայուհի (23.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (22.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շնորհակալություն քեզ թեմայի համար, ես քո մայրիկի գործերին արդեն ծանոթ եմ և կարծիքս արդեն հայտնել եմ: Հիմա էլ ստեղ ասեմ, լավն են աշխատանքները, գույնով էլ, կոմպոզիցիայով էլ, կոնկրետ չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե ո՞ր նկարը ամենից շատ դուր եկավ, բայց ասեմ, որ ջրաներկերը ավելի թեթև ու հետաքրքիր են, չնայած քո դիմանկարն էլ ստացված գործ է: :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն մայրիկիդ.... :Blush:  Էս վերջի դրածդ նկարներն էլ հետաքրքիր են, նյութը երևի յուղային պաստել է ջրաներկի հետ համակցած, երրորդ նկարը լավն ա...

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2010)

----------


## Nano2585

Էն սկզբի նկարներում Սարյանական գույներ տեսա  ու պարզություն,շատ հավանեցի, շնորհավորիր մայրիկիդ

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Շնորհակալություն քեզ թեմայի համար, ես քո մայրիկի գործերին արդեն ծանոթ եմ և կարծիքս արդեն հայտնել եմ: Հիմա էլ ստեղ ասեմ, լավն են աշխատանքները, գույնով էլ, կոմպոզիցիայով էլ, կոնկրետ չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե ո՞ր նկարը ամենից շատ դուր եկավ, բայց ասեմ, որ ջրաներկերը ավելի թեթև ու հետաքրքիր են, չնայած քո դիմանկարն էլ ստացված գործ է: Շնորհակալություն մայրիկիդ.... Էս վերջի դրածդ նկարներն էլ հետաքրքիր են, նյութը երևի յուղային պաստել է ջրաներկի հետ համակցած, երրորդ նկարը լավն ա...


Շնորհակալություն: 

Ճշտեցի. յուղամատիտներ չեն: Սովորական գունավոր մատիտ է, բայց եռագույն միանգամից:  :Smile:  Ջրաներկ կա միայն նախավերջինում, դրա համար սկզբում նշել էի «հիմնականում»:

----------

kyahi (22.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Էն սկզբի նկարներում Սարյանական գույներ տեսա  ու պարզություն,շատ հավանեցի, շնորհավորիր մայրիկիդ


Թույլ տվեք չհամաձայնել: Ինչ-ինչ, բայց սարյանական գույներից ու թեմաներից, որ հաստատ կիլոմետրերով հեռու են:  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն տպավորությունը հայտնելու համար:  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (22.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Մի քանի տարօրինակ նկար:


տարօրինակ չեն :Angry2:  շատ էլ խորիմաստ ու նկարի մեջ խորանալու հնարավորություն ստեղծող նկարներ են…առաջին նկարը իսկը իմ ճաշակով ա, հավեսն ես բոլորը :Love: 
Ան մեկը գրառումներս կարդա կմտածի պիառ եմ անում մամայիդ աշխատանքները :LOL:  բոլոր նրանց ովքեր այդպես են մտածում ասեմ, որ ես ուղղակի չեմ կարող նման օրիգինալ գործերին լավ խոսքեր չասել, միգուցե տեղ-տեղ կիսատ բաներ կան, բայց ընդհանուր այս գործերը ինչ-որ բան ուզում են ասել, ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Վելվետ, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են, շատ տաղանդավոր մայրիկ: Դու ու՞մ ես քաշել տենց անտաղանդ  :Jpit:  իրականում սա ակնարկ էր, որ տեսնենք նաև քո նկարները, որովհետև գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ տաղանդը պիտի ժառանգած լինես:  :Think:

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2010), kyahi (22.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Վելվետ, շատ սիրուն նկարներ են, շատ տաղանդավոր մայրիկ: Դու ու՞մ ես քաշել տենց անտաղանդ  իրականում սա ակնարկ էր, որ տեսնենք նաև քո նկարները, որովհետև գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ տաղանդը պիտի ժառանգած լինես:


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:  Անպայման կփոխանցեմ մամային ձեր բոլորի կարծիքները:  :Smile: 

Հա, իսկ գեները ուզած-չուզած երկկողմանի ճնշել են :Jpit: . հայրս էլ է նկարչությունից շատ ուժեղ, բայց չի ստեղծագործում: Դե, ձեռքի շնորհք ունեմ, բայց չեմ զբաղվում, չի ձգում առայժմ: Հազվադեպ նկարում եմ, բայց, օրինակ, սովորական մատիտով, ճեպանկարի (իմը դանդաղանկար ա ստացվում) կարգի մի դիմանկարը ինձանից կպահանջի երկար ժամանակ չարչարվել, կառուցումներ անել, չափել-ձևել, որ ճիշտ լինի, իսկ նույն բանը մամաս ու (ընդհանրապես նկարչությամբ բավականաչափ զբաղվող մարդը) 15-20 րոպեում է վերջացնում: Չեմ բացառում, որ մի օր կսկսեմ զբաղվել, բարեբախտաբար նկարչությունը էն արվեստի ճյուղերից չէ, որ պահանջի ջահել տարիքում սկսել:  :Jpit:  Բայց կարող ա մոտակա ժամանակներս Նիք Դրեյքին որոշեմ նկարել. որ շատ ամաչելու չեղավ, սկան կանեմ, կտեղադրեմ ակումբում: :Blush:

----------


## Հինատա

Ասեմ որ ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկան նկարները:
Մայրիկդ նկարում է իմ սիրած ոճով, իմ կողմից շնորհակալություն կհայտնես:

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Վելվետ, քո կողմից տարօրիանակ անվանված շարքը ավելի հավանեցի: Քեզ պատկերող նկարն էլ բավական լավն է, այս մեկի վրա կարծես շատ երկար աշխատած լինի: Բայց, անհամեստորեն ասած, ընդհանուր առմամբ գույների անցումները մի տեսակ կոպիտ են, գոնե իմ աչքին:  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար:  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR



----------

A.r.p.i. (22.06.2010), Agni (23.05.2010), cold skin (24.05.2010), Kita (22.06.2010), kyahi (23.05.2010), Tig (01.06.2010), yerevanci (23.05.2010), Դատարկություն (23.05.2010), Երկնային (23.05.2010), ԿԳԴ (23.05.2010), Հայուհի (23.05.2010), Ուլուանա (23.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.05.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Վերջին դրածդ նկարների առաջին գծանկարը շատ հավանեցի :Blush:  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (22.06.2010), AniwaR (23.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Էսօր կարդացի բոլորիդ կարծիքները մամայի համար: Շատ շնորհակալություն:  :Smile: 

Կոնկրետ Ֆոտոնի այս գրամանը.



> Վելվետ, քո կողմից տարօրիանակ անվանված շարքը ավելի հավանեցի: Քեզ պատկերող նկարն էլ բավական լավն է, այս մեկի վրա կարծես շատ երկար աշխատած լինի: Բայց, անհամեստորեն ասած, ընդհանուր առմամբ գույների անցումները մի տեսակ կոպիտ են, գոնե իմ աչքին: 
> Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար:


պատասխանեց, որ համաձայն չի:  :Jpit:  Լավ է՝ գոնե կոպիտ անցումներ նկատել ես, որովհետև ընդհանրապես չկան:  :Jpit: 
Ամեն դեպքում իր համար շեշտը դնում է նրա վրա, որ կարողանա իր ուզեցածն արտահայտել՝ առանց ուշադրությունը բևեռելու կանոնների վրա:  :Smile:

----------


## AniwaR

> Վերջին դրածդ նկարների առաջին գծանկարը շատ հավանեցի


Ահամ, էդ մեկը ես էլ եմ սիրում:  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, միանգամից տուշով* է նկարված, ոչ թե մատիտով:  :Smile:  Մնացած երկուսում արդեն մատիտ է: 

*Հնարավոր է՝ մարդիկ լինեն, որ տուշը շփոթեն աչքերի համար նախատեսված կոսմետիկ նյութի հետ (շատ է պատահել, ես մեղք չունեմ :Jpit: ), դրա համար ասեմ, որ այն հիմնականում գծագրության համար նախտեսված գրիչի պես մի բան է, չի ջնջվում:  :Smile:

----------

Դատարկություն (23.05.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Լավն են գծանկարները, միանգամից ծավալն ու շարժունը զգացվում է, ինձ հատկապես երկրորդը դուր եկավ.... :Blush:

----------

AniwaR (23.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ առաջինը շատ դուր եկավ։  :Smile:  Նենց մի տեսակ լիարժեք ա էդ մեկը։

----------

AniwaR (24.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Անիիիիիիիիիի :Shout:  պահանջում եմ նոր նկարներ:
Մամային իմ կողմից բարևներ :Jpit:

----------


## AniwaR

> Անիիիիիիիիիի պահանջում եմ նոր նկարներ:
> Մամային իմ կողմից բարևներ


Մերսի Շուշան ջան: Ալարում եմ ափլոդ անեմ ուղղակի: :Jpit: :Պ Էս 2 օրն էլի կտեղադրեմ: Հավանաբար նատյուրմորտներ:  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (29.05.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Անի, շատ շնորհակալություն այս հետաքրքիր աշխատանքները տեղադրելու համար և այս թեման բաց անելու համար  :Smile: 

Ես սովորաբար խուսափում եմ ինչ որ մեկի ստեղծագործությունները քննադատել այն նպատակով, որ ցույց տամ, թե մի բան գիտեմ, կամ սեփական կարծիք ունեմ։ Անկեղծ ասած այդ կերպով ինքնահաստատվելը իմ էությանը դեմ է։ Ես սովորաբար ավելի գերադասում եմ վայելել իմ շուրջը գոյություն ունեցող և արարվող գեղեցիկը, քան դրա մեջ խորանալ և թերություններ գտնել։ Թերություն գտնելը շատ հեշտ է ցանկացած գործում, իսկ գեղեցիկը նկատելը ու գնահատելը կարծում եմ, որ այնքան էլ հեշտ չէ, իսկ երբեմն նույնիսկ ջանքեր է պահանջում։

Բայց թույլ տուր արտահայտել իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը։ Պարզապես գրում եմ իմ զգացողությունների մասին։ Դուրըս չեկան 18+ շարքի նկարները։ Վուլգար էին ավելի շատ, քան գեղեցիկ։ Պատճառը գուցե այն է, որ ես ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում այդ ոճը։

Ինձ հատկապես դուր եկան այս ստեղծագործությունները.


Մայրիկդ շատ լավ է կարողացել նկարել «ծարավ»-ը։ Այս նկարի մեջ կարողացա տեսնել այդ մարդու ծարավի խիստ զգացումը ու անհագ ջուրը կուլ տալը։ Իմ դուրը եկավ։




Այն նկարում գույներն են շատ հետաքրքիր ու հայացքը։




Այս մեկը շատ միստիկ ու խորհրդավոր նկար է ինձ համար։ Կրկին ինձ դուր եկավ հայացքը, որի մեջ ինչ որ խենթություն, խելագարություն ու վախ է երևում։ Գուցե լրիվ սխալվում եմ։ Բայց այդպես եմ ընկալում։




Այ սա գլուխգործոց է։ Նմանեցնում եմ Գարզուի ոճին։ Շատ է դուրըս գալիս։



Կրկին շնորհակալ եմ հետաքրքիր թեմայի համար ու հաջողություններ եմ մաղթում մայրիկիդ, Անի ջան  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (16.12.2010)

----------

